

Drone strikes increasingly rely on NSA surveillance data, report suggests - ruchir_21hj
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/10/drone-strikes-increasingly-rely-on-nsa-surveillance-data-report-suggests/

======
jinushaun
I thought that:

CIA = external spying, NSA = internal spying

So how is a domestic agency helping with foreign drone strikes?

~~~
tzs
You are quite a bit off on both of them. Wikipedia can straighten you out:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Intelligence_Agency](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Intelligence_Agency)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Agency](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Agency)

